# Skye and Vicki Say Hi and Bye



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Skye and Vicki are leaving me this weekend to go to their handler. So I got a few shots of them before they go and wanted to share them you. 


Skye....

















And here is Vicki.....

















Thank you for looking.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

They are both adorable ...

Such pretty pups !!! :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> They are both adorable ...
> 
> Such pretty pups !!! :wub:[/B]



Thank you Lina. Here is your namesake. I thought you may want to see her...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh your girls are so pretty! Won't you miss them terribly? I don't think I could do that (but I won't have to because Josie's a mutt (maltipoo)).


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Good luck, Skye and Vicki! You're both very beautiful!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

such beautiful babies. :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Oh your girls are so pretty! Won't you miss them terribly? I don't think I could do that (but I won't have to because Josie's a mutt (maltipoo)).[/B]


Thank you Steph. Yes I am going to miss them big time. But hopefully they will be finished and home in no time. 


> Good luck, Skye and Vicki! You're both very beautiful![/B]


Thank you Linda. I am very proud of them.



> such beautiful babies. :wub:[/B]


Thank you Debbie.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm sure those cuties will make it far! :wub: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh that's great! Are you driving them up there? (down there? Over there? can you tell I don't know my florida geography?) How soon before they get in the ring, do you know? 

can't wait to find out how they do!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

GOOD LUCK in the show ring Becky - how exciting for you . They are both lovely . :wub: Sarah


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I'm sure those cuties will make it far! :wub: :chili:[/B]


Thank you Susan. I just hope they finish quick and are back in my arms before long. 



> oh that's great! Are you driving them up there? (down there? Over there? can you tell I don't know my florida geography?) How soon before they get in the ring, do you know?
> 
> can't wait to find out how they do![/B]


Thank you Stacy. We are meeting in Tallahassee this weekend. About half way between both of us. She is showing another client dog. So it is going to be a very exciting weekend. Plus I have not seen her since she moved and am missing her sooo bad. I am not sure yet about when they will actually go into the ring. I think she is going to want to let Skye's coat grow a little longer. But I am sure it will not be long. 


> GOOD LUCK in the show ring Becky - how exciting for you . They are both lovely . :wub: Sarah[/B]


Thank you Sarah. I am very excited.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I wouldn't want to part with them either! What pretty girls :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I wouldn't want to part with them either! What pretty girls :wub: [/B]


Thank you Tammy. But Skye is a boy.  And he knows it. He has been being aggressive (in nice words) here lately with the females. And it is so funny. He is so tiny a whole 3 lbs and they are so much bigger and feel sorry for him. :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Two more movie stars, be still my heart :smheat:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Two more movie stars, be still my heart :smheat:[/B]


Thank you Lynda.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww I know you will miss them. Keep us updated with all their progress. I can't wait to see the show pics.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

They look very nice Becky. Is Sharon going to grow coat or start with puppy classes?

Tina


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Lot's of luck, little beauties!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Awww I know you will miss them. Keep us updated with all their progress. I can't wait to see the show pics.[/B]


I will be so excited you can bet there will be pics. I am going to miss them terribly. But I know it is for the best. 


> They look very nice Becky. Is Sharon going to grow coat or start with puppy classes?
> 
> Tina[/B]


Tina she will probably finish growing Skye's coat. But I am in high hopes that she will get Vicki in the ring pretty quick. Her coat is so nice. And she has that personality that will get the judges attention. 



> Lot's of luck, little beauties![/B]


Thank you soooooooooo much!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are both very beautiful.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Wishing you lots of luck with your girls. Hope they do you proud.


----------

